# Still going strong in the PNW



## Snowolf (Apr 8, 2012)

Mt. Hood Meadows just picked up another 6 inches today. Supposed to change to rain mid day tomorrow, so going to go up before that happens. I have a client I am supposed to take on a guided splitboarding trip on Mt. St. Helens Friday, but the weather is looking pretty wet. I am ready for the weather to warm up so I can get some good spring back country trips on the split in before full on rafting season.


----------

